# Okay so the NFL can make rules but they dont have to follow them now? okay,gotcha.



## LA RAM FAN

Okay the NFL is clearly now allowed to make rules but they can break them and change them at a moments notice obviously now. Thats not debatable with the Raiders being allowed to move to Las Vegas.

Here is the proof that they do NOT  have to follow the rules they set and that are in writing and have been in place ever since the mid 90's but have been violated and broken recently with first the chargers moving to LA and now the Raiders to Vegas.

This is why I never believed for a second it would be possible for the Raiders to go to Vegas because of rules they have set in place which have been followed since 95 till now.

If you do your research on this as I have the last couple of years, you will find the NFL has guidelines that they set back in the mid 90's that they are set to follow and have been followed all these years until these last 6 months with the chargers move to LA and now the Raiders being allowed to move to Vegas.

Here are the THREE guidelines and rules the NFL drew up in the mid 90's and HAD been followed all these years up until now these last 6 months with the chargers and raiders moves. Both assholes Dean Spanos of the Chargers and now Mark Davis of the Raiders have now broken these three rules. Spanos has broken two of them and Davis has broken all three.

1...

The NFL rulebook states an NFL owner has to meet with their city and try and work something out with them to stay and remain there.That he has to have ongoing communications with them and work with them. Well BOTH  Dean Spanos and Mark Davis both VIOLATED that agreement in the rules.

 Both cities said they tried to negotiate with both owners but neither ever once came to the table to try and  meet with them and work something out.the mayor of san diego went on the radio many times and complained about it saying  Spanos never once came to the table and tried to talk work with them and its very well known Mark Davis NEVER once tried to get anything done in Oakland.thats no secret at all them being the Raiders and everything ,that was all over the news everywhere all the time.

2.
the guidelines also state that only if the team has exhausted ALL options and nothing can be worked out,then and only then can the team file for relocation.

Well San Diego wanted the mission valley site where they have played all these years for the site but the chargers wanted downtown and even though the city did not like it,they said they would so it if they came to the table and negotiated with them,asshole spanos never did that and neither did Davis.He said PUBLICLY that he would not stay in oakland even if they came up with a good plan which they DID,that he was going to vegas.

3.
the final one they have that had the NFL rules been FOLLOWED as written down,that would for sure have prevented the Raiders from leaving and WHY I never once considered for a second they had a prayer of getting the votes from the owners, is this rule does not apply to spanos and the chargers  which is why I always knew there was a 50/50 chance HE could leave for LA, is that a team cannot leave from a major market to a smaller market. Well this rule does not apply to the chargers obviously but it clearly cannot be debated or disputed  that it DOES apply to the Raiders This is the identical and exact as the Rams leaving LA for st louis back in 95 going for the 2nd biggest media market in the country to a real tine one,the 38th biiggest the FACT that Oakland is the SIXTH biggest media market in the country where vegas is even more tiny that St Louis ranked even lower at 44th I believe.

the owners were very angry with then Rams owner Georgia Frontiere when she moved the Rams out of LA to that small hicktown in st louis,they at first in a majority vote voted against it only changing their vote later in march around this time back then approving of it.Well the Raiders going from Oakland to Vegas is the identical to that and no different yet the owners ARE in favor of this after setting up rules for this NOT to happen anymore?

Okay how anybody can still follow the Lying NFL after this and support these greedy assholes anymore is beyond me.wait until they take YOUR teams from you in the future.dont think it will happen,then you are clearly in denial,it will,it has clearly become a merry go round circus now.

I hate the Raiders for the fact they once invaded LA where my Rams are and where they belong but I would never want them out of Oakland.

I know firsthand  how devasted and depressed I was back in 95 when the Rams left LA.It was the same as having a woman you devoted your life to and were loyal to for so many years leave you for another man,i would never wish that hurt on anybody which is WHY my heart goes out to the san diego and oakland fans.

a Year ago,I considered Stan Kroneke my hero for bringing the Rams back to LA writing a wrong making it a right now however,I hate that asshole as much as I hate Mark Davis,same as all the other NFL owners.

For the NFL to allow the Raiders to leave Oakland and break the rules they set.everyone of these criminal owners who voted for this should be behind bars for life the fact they broke the rules they set.all with the EXCEPTION of dolphins owner Stephen Ross.The one owner who cared about doing the right thing and resisted the money.He is a true patriot the fact he did not go along with these other criminal NFL owners. I salute and applaud him   for that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the proof I was talking about that both the Chargers and Raiders have violated the NFL rules and did not follow them. the Rams situation was much different. Different because Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lease agreement with the Rams and st louis drawn up in 1995.

St Louis fans are blamed Kroneke for the Rams leaving are such morons.They deserved to lose the Rams not only because unlike san diego and oakland who did support their teams when they were bac,st louis had empty stadiums all the time when they were horrible where oakland SD ALWAYS packed them in regardless of how bad they are. st louis deserved to lose the Rams not only because of that but also because of this.

St Louis football fans deserved to lose them as well because they are such clueless morons unaware of the facts to WHY they lost the Rams. Those idiot morons were always blaming Kroneke for them leaving when the REAL people they should have been angry at was the CITY.

Reason being is because Stan Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lase agreement they had with them,He did everything they asked him to do in the agreement. the city of st louis did NOT honor the terms.THEY violated the agreement stated in the lease not Kroneke.

Davis and Spanos on the other hand VIOLATED NFL rules as you can see below in these links.If our government was not corrupt as the NFL is,they would be sued and put behind bars but because of that,nothing will come of these lawsuits if they take action against the NFL.

San Diego Politician Exploring Lawsuit Against Chargers, NFL


If our the government was not so corrupt and evil same as the NFL,the city of oakland and san dieog would WIN in court. the city of st louis would lose though because Kronke followed the terms of the NFL and the lease agreement with the city where spanos and davis did NOT follow NFL rules.

as i said,fuck you stan kroneke for voting for this.I will no longer support the rams anymore since you are a part of this corrupt organization and are an evil greedy bastard same as mark davis and every other NFL owner.fuck you kroneke and the NFL.

City of Oakland: Sue to keep the Raiders brand in Oakland.
Mark Davis along with the NFL have lied about the viability of a new stadium in Oakland and haven't made every effort to keep the team in Oakland.  Rather than acknowledging that Oakland has come up with viable proposals for a new stadium and moving forward with those options, Mark Davis, along with the NFL, decided they would relocate the Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas so that they may fleece the state of Nevada for over $750 million.  As there are viable and ready stadium options in Oakland, the city of Oakland should file suit to keep the Raiders brand, logo, name, colors, etc. in Oakland as Cleveland did with the Browns in BEDER et al. v. CLEVELAND BROWNS, INC.

the raiders case for staying in oakland is even  FAR more tight than the chargers being in LA since as I said,Davis made it perfectly clear he never ONCE had any intention of trying to worlk with the oakland city to get a new stadium which had a VERY VIABLE and solid plan that mother fucker goddel rejected.


goddel is LEAPS AND BOUNDS the worst NFL commissioner ever,that cannot be disputed.


----------



## rightwinger

Oakland is a shithole with a 50 year old stadium ....they deserve to lose their team

Vegas is building a close to a billion dollar stadium to house their Raiders


----------



## rightwinger

Oakland Coliseum is full of rain and poop


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i see USMBs resident troll WRONG winger,the child who is so butthurt about being proven wrong the rams are back in LA as he was so sure they would not leave st louis,finds this funny to no surprise.he LOVES corruption and works for the corrupt government so no surprise this troll finds it funny how the NFL is so corrupt and as evil as our government is.

he is a motherfucker as evil as kroneke and davis,goodel and all other other greedy selfish bastard owners,same as them,will do evil acts for money,he fits right in with them.the owners are reaping in 53million each from this relocation bullshit.i never considered the GREED of these evil bastards that stupid fucks like WRONGwinger admire.


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis Rams want no part of LA
They haven't built a stadium in 60 years


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> i see USMBs resident troll WRONG winger,the child who is so butthurt about being proven wrong the rams are back in LA as he was so sure they would not leave st louis,finds this funny to no surprise.he LOVES corruption and works for the corrupt government so no surprise this troll finds it funny how the NFL is so corrupt and as evil as our government is.
> 
> he is a motherfucker as evil as kroneke and davis,goodel and all other other greedy selfish bastard owners,same as them,will do evil acts for money,he fits right in with them.the owners are reaping in 53million each from this relocation bullshit.i never considered the GREED of these evil bastards that stupid fucks like WRONGwinger admire.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

laugh it off as much as you want stupid fuck child wrongwinger,but you and i both know how butthurt you are on being wrong about the rams going to LA and both know you are as evil as these other NFL owners willing to do any evil act for them for moeny.


----------



## rightwinger

http://deadspin.com/5306316/why-your-stadium-sucks-oakland-alameda-county-coliseum


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> laugh it off as much as you want stupid fuck child wrongwinger,but you and i both know how butthurt you are on being wrong about the rams going to LA and both know you are as evil as these other NFL owners willing to do any evil act for them for moeny.



Rams will never move to LA

It is just a wild conspiracy theory


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As always,USMB's resident troll here,WRONGwinger^,the troll who has proven in spades the last year he is butthurt that he was proven wrong by me about the Rams coming back to LA,always trolling just always calling them the st louis rams all the time when i ask him what he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA.,

the  shill at USMB as always,wont debate  facts here same he never debates facts ANYWHERE in ANY section that prove him wrong, how evil and corrupt our government is.

same as he does there,he runs off from the FACTS i posted that spanos and Davis both have violated NFL rules that the NFL has made and followed the last 20 years,like clockwork,as he always does in ANY section,he just posts smileys in defeat knowing he cannot debunk my pesky little facts in my OP here where I took him to school.poor little baby troll cant handle defeat as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so cant someone else come on here and post OTHER than USMB's resident troll WRONGwinger who incredibly is STILL butthurt one year later to this day after i took him to school the Rams were coming back to LA  who still to this day,incredibly runs off and changes the subject when i ask him that question what he was saying about the Rams never coming back to LA?

just not anquity,he is ten times worse and even far more butthurt than wrongwinger about being proven wrong on that always evading that question and throwing temper tantrems when I ask it.

see unlike THOSE two trolls,I CAN admit when I am wrong as I proved on my other raider thread.I dont change the subject and throw temper tantrems as those two do.


those two facts in my first two posts CANNOT be debated or refuted  and the only poster that has come on of course so far wont challenge them since he is USMB'S resident troll and   knows he CANT debunk them.


----------



## rightwinger

Oakland is a minor league city trying to keep major league teams

Doesn't always work


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gonna have to wait a  long while it appears the fact USMB's butthurt shill about being proven wrong on the rams, keeps shitting in my  thread laughing in defeat unable to refute facts in my first two posts and like clockwork,unable to contribute anything to the discussion.


----------



## rightwinger

Vegas Raiders .....has a nice sound to it

Oakland fans can come and visit


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this just might not be over as yet.here again is the proof that san diego has a strong case against the NFL.
San Diego Politician Exploring Lawsuit Against Chargers, NFL

the raiders have an even much better airtight case against the NFL that mark davis violated NFL rules,guidelines and bylaws  for relolcation.

that was WHY Miami Dolphins owner stephen ross did not vote for the move and was the one dissenting voice amongst the NFL owners.

This is why Oakland mayor Libby Schaff is filing a lawsuit against the NFL cause oakland has a VERY strong case against them as does san diego.

the NFL owners are going to want to assassinate miami dolphins owner now for coming out and telling the truth how mark davis broke all rules and did not negotiate faithfully with oakland.

I called this correctly saying that there would be a lawsuit if they voted for it the FACT davis and the NFL have violated NFL rules.

that is why I never considered for a second the NFL would vote on this because I never thought they would be this stupid enough to have really brought on ANOTHER major scandal on themselves again hurting their credibility. i said i would laugh about this if the NFL was stupid enough to vote on this.that they would have a lawsuit on their hands.Looks like I am not as ignorant as idiots around here  like WRONGwinger and others  claim I am.



this is obviously not an april fools joke either. the joke is on mark davis 

The City of Oakland will file an injunction in Alameda County Superior Court to stop the Raiders move to Las Vegas in its tracks.

Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf elected to take advantage of change in the legal climate around the historic City of Oakland v. Oakland Raiders California Supreme Court Case, and file a new lawsuit with the intent of taking the NFL team via emiment domain, thus preventing a move to Las Vegas and working to recover outstanding bond debt associated with the Raiders, and totalling $167 million.




On Monday of this week, at the National Football League Annual Meeting in Phoenix, the NFL Owners voted 31 – 1 to permit Raiders Owner Mark Davis permission to move the storied franchise to Las Vegas from Oakland. Many, including Mayor Schaaf and this blogger, believe Mr. Davis' stated reasons for wanting to relocate the team were essentially manufactured, and without basis in fact. Miami Dolphins Owner Stephen Ross has said to the media that the NFL did not have standing to allow the Raiders to relocate – a reference to the NFL Relocation Bylaws stating that the host community has to show that it's made plans to build a new stadium. Oakland has done that.

Rather than fool around with the media, Mayor Schaaf deciced to take advantage of major changes in the legal climate around the City of Oakland v. Oakland Raiders original emiment domain case, and attack the Raiders and avenge the work of our late mentor, Alameda County Counsel Richard Winnie. Her reasons are as follows:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as I said in my first two posts and just proved,san diego and now oakland,unlike st louis,DO have a very valid case against the MARK DAVIS AND DEAN SPANOS,Roger Goodel and the NFL  for violating NFL relocation rules,guildlines,and bylaws.


----------



## rightwinger

NFL is all powerful

They do what they want


----------



## Abishai100

_Franchise vs. Friars_

IMO, there are two 'types' of players in the NFL, and they can be compared to the greats from the Super Bowl winning NY Giants of the 1980s: Phil Simms (QB) and Lawrence Taylor (LB).

The Simms 'brand' of NFL player is coach-obedient (for the most part) and franchise-minded, while the Taylor 'brand' of NFL player is talent-minded (for the most part) and contract-focused.

Both 'types' of players are 'good' for NFL marketing and dynamics, but not respecting the differences between these two 'types' makes it difficult for the rule-makers and managers to create harmonious procedure-focused teams such as the 1985 Chicago Bears or the 2016 Carolina Panthers.

With that said, I think it's relatively cheerful to consider how the Vegas Raiders move can hypothetically symbolize a stylistic shift in sports-marketing. After all, Vegas needs an established/respected professional sports team such as the NFL's Raiders to create a positive city-culture 'vibe' and get out of the 'Bugsy' shadow (if you can call it that). Hey, I'm sure President Trump is intrigued --- the former owner of *Trump Taj Mahal* casino in Atlantic City, New Jersey! Remember what Durant's Thunder (NBA) did for a trauma-dejected Oklahoma City?


====

SIMMS: I can't believe Madden approves of the Raiders moving to Vegas.
TAYLOR: I don't think Coach Madden has much say...
SIMMS: The league is changing...
TAYLOR: Well, look what the Patriots did for New England!
SIMMS: Yeah, but fans were equally intrigued by the Peyton-Eli rivalry.
TAYLOR: Contracts gauge marketing angles now.
SIMMS: People will say, "The league is scrambling to be media-catchy."
TAYLOR: You have something against Vegas?
SIMMS: No, but moving the Raiders there suggests people are scrambling.
TAYLOR: Dire straits call for creative thinking.
SIMMS: I'd rather the Raiders move to Carson City.
TAYLOR: Vegas Raiders can offer the NFL a 'fun' complement to the now-boring Patriots.
SIMMS: Why are the Patriots boring?
TAYLOR: No one wants to see Brady win another Super Bowl...he's the opposite of Babe Ruth.
SIMMS: Well, Brady is not as 'fan-loved' as Joe Montana or Eli Manning, but he is very professional.
TAYLOR: The fans want fun and quick evidence of money-in-motion...
SIMMS: I don't see the practicality of bending NFL 'culture' to suit market niches.
TAYLOR: Athletes are considered 'Vegas centurions.'

====


PHIL SIMMS and LAWRENCE TAYLOR:


----------



## rightwinger

Abishai100 said:


> _Franchise vs. Friars_
> 
> IMO, there are two 'types' of players in the NFL, and they can be compared to the greats from the Super Bowl winning NY Giants of the 1980s: Phil Simms (QB) and Lawrence Taylor (LB).
> 
> The Simms 'brand' of NFL player is coach-obedient (for the most part) and franchise-minded, while the Taylor 'brand' of NFL player is talent-minded (for the most part) and contract-focused.
> 
> Both 'types' of players are 'good' for NFL marketing and dynamics, but not respecting the differences between these two 'types' makes it difficult for the rule-makers and managers to create harmonious procedure-focused teams such as the 1985 Chicago Bears or the 2016 Carolina Panthers.
> 
> With that said, I think it's relatively cheerful to consider how the Vegas Raiders move can hypothetically symbolize a stylistic shift in sports-marketing. After all, Vegas needs an established/respected professional sports team such as the NFL's Raiders to create a positive city-culture 'vibe' and get out of the 'Bugsy' shadow (if you can call it that). Hey, I'm sure President Trump is intrigued --- the former owner of *Trump Taj Mahal* casino in Atlantic City, New Jersey! Remember what Durant's Thunder (NBA) did for a trauma-dejected Oklahoma City?
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> SIMMS: I can't believe Madden approves of the Raiders moving to Vegas.
> TAYLOR: I don't think Coach Madden has much say...
> SIMMS: The league is changing...
> TAYLOR: Well, look what the Patriots did for New England!
> SIMMS: Yeah, but fans were equally intrigued by the Peyton-Eli rivalry.
> TAYLOR: Contracts gauge marketing angles now.
> SIMMS: People will say, "The league is scrambling to be media-catchy."
> TAYLOR: You have something against Vegas?
> SIMMS: No, but moving the Raiders there suggests people are scrambling.
> TAYLOR: Dire straits call for creative thinking.
> SIMMS: I'd rather the Raiders move to Carson City.
> TAYLOR: Vegas Raiders can offer the NFL a 'fun' complement to the now-boring Patriots.
> SIMMS: Why are the Patriots boring?
> TAYLOR: No one wants to see Brady win another Super Bowl...he's the opposite of Babe Ruth.
> SIMMS: Well, Brady is not as 'fan-loved' as Joe Montana or Eli Manning, but he is very professional.
> TAYLOR: The fans want fun and quick evidence of money-in-motion...
> SIMMS: I don't see the practicality of bending NFL 'culture' to suit market niches.
> TAYLOR: Athletes are considered 'Vegas centurions.'
> 
> ====
> 
> 
> PHIL SIMMS and LAWRENCE TAYLOR:
> 
> View attachment 119877


Simms was "franchise minded" but the franchise cut him as soon as his salary cap numbers didn't add up

The league has no loyalty to players and no loyalty to cities

Vegas is a perfect franchise for such greed


----------



## Dale Smith

LA RAM FAN said:


> Here is the proof I was talking about that both the Chargers and Raiders have violated the NFL rules and did not follow them. the Rams situation was much different. Different because Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lease agreement with the Rams and st louis drawn up in 1995.
> 
> St Louis fans are blamed Kroneke for the Rams leaving are such morons.They deserved to lose the Rams not only because unlike san diego and oakland who did support their teams when they were bac,st louis had empty stadiums all the time when they were horrible where oakland SD ALWAYS packed them in regardless of how bad they are. st louis deserved to lose the Rams not only because of that but also because of this.
> 
> St Louis football fans deserved to lose them as well because they are such clueless morons unaware of the facts to WHY they lost the Rams. Those idiot morons were always blaming Kroneke for them leaving when the REAL people they should have been angry at was the CITY.
> 
> Reason being is because Stan Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lase agreement they had with them,He did everything they asked him to do in the agreement. the city of st louis did NOT honor the terms.THEY violated the agreement stated in the lease not Kroneke.
> 
> Davis and Spanos on the other hand VIOLATED NFL rules as you can see below in these links.If our government was not corrupt as the NFL is,they would be sued and put behind bars but because of that,nothing will come of these lawsuits if they take action against the NFL.
> 
> San Diego Politician Exploring Lawsuit Against Chargers, NFL
> 
> 
> If our the government was not so corrupt and evil same as the NFL,the city of oakland and san dieog would WIN in court. the city of st louis would lose though because Kronke followed the terms of the NFL and the lease agreement with the city where spanos and davis did NOT follow NFL rules.
> 
> as i said,fuck you stan kroneke for voting for this.I will no longer support the rams anymore since you are a part of this corrupt organization and are an evil greedy bastard same as mark davis and every other NFL owner.fuck you kroneke and the NFL.
> 
> City of Oakland: Sue to keep the Raiders brand in Oakland.
> Mark Davis along with the NFL have lied about the viability of a new stadium in Oakland and haven't made every effort to keep the team in Oakland.  Rather than acknowledging that Oakland has come up with viable proposals for a new stadium and moving forward with those options, Mark Davis, along with the NFL, decided they would relocate the Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas so that they may fleece the state of Nevada for over $750 million.  As there are viable and ready stadium options in Oakland, the city of Oakland should file suit to keep the Raiders brand, logo, name, colors, etc. in Oakland as Cleveland did with the Browns in BEDER et al. v. CLEVELAND BROWNS, INC.
> 
> the raiders case for staying in oakland is even  FAR more tight than the chargers being in LA since as I said,Davis made it perfectly clear he never ONCE had any intention of trying to worlk with the oakland city to get a new stadium which had a VERY VIABLE and solid plan that mother fucker goddel rejected.
> 
> 
> goddel is LEAPS AND BOUNDS the worst NFL commissioner ever,that cannot be disputed.



There is no loyalty to the fans....always looking for the BBD (bigger, better deal) and the people that supported their teams don't matter one iota. Just one more reason as to why I am no longer an avid sports fan. Great dissertation on the state of the sports business as it pertains to today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the proof I was talking about that both the Chargers and Raiders have violated the NFL rules and did not follow them. the Rams situation was much different. Different because Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lease agreement with the Rams and st louis drawn up in 1995.
> 
> St Louis fans are blamed Kroneke for the Rams leaving are such morons.They deserved to lose the Rams not only because unlike san diego and oakland who did support their teams when they were bac,st louis had empty stadiums all the time when they were horrible where oakland SD ALWAYS packed them in regardless of how bad they are. st louis deserved to lose the Rams not only because of that but also because of this.
> 
> St Louis football fans deserved to lose them as well because they are such clueless morons unaware of the facts to WHY they lost the Rams. Those idiot morons were always blaming Kroneke for them leaving when the REAL people they should have been angry at was the CITY.
> 
> Reason being is because Stan Kroneke HONERED the terms of the lase agreement they had with them,He did everything they asked him to do in the agreement. the city of st louis did NOT honor the terms.THEY violated the agreement stated in the lease not Kroneke.
> 
> Davis and Spanos on the other hand VIOLATED NFL rules as you can see below in these links.If our government was not corrupt as the NFL is,they would be sued and put behind bars but because of that,nothing will come of these lawsuits if they take action against the NFL.
> 
> San Diego Politician Exploring Lawsuit Against Chargers, NFL
> 
> 
> If our the government was not so corrupt and evil same as the NFL,the city of oakland and san dieog would WIN in court. the city of st louis would lose though because Kronke followed the terms of the NFL and the lease agreement with the city where spanos and davis did NOT follow NFL rules.
> 
> as i said,fuck you stan kroneke for voting for this.I will no longer support the rams anymore since you are a part of this corrupt organization and are an evil greedy bastard same as mark davis and every other NFL owner.fuck you kroneke and the NFL.
> 
> City of Oakland: Sue to keep the Raiders brand in Oakland.
> Mark Davis along with the NFL have lied about the viability of a new stadium in Oakland and haven't made every effort to keep the team in Oakland.  Rather than acknowledging that Oakland has come up with viable proposals for a new stadium and moving forward with those options, Mark Davis, along with the NFL, decided they would relocate the Oakland Raiders to Las Vegas so that they may fleece the state of Nevada for over $750 million.  As there are viable and ready stadium options in Oakland, the city of Oakland should file suit to keep the Raiders brand, logo, name, colors, etc. in Oakland as Cleveland did with the Browns in BEDER et al. v. CLEVELAND BROWNS, INC.
> 
> the raiders case for staying in oakland is even  FAR more tight than the chargers being in LA since as I said,Davis made it perfectly clear he never ONCE had any intention of trying to worlk with the oakland city to get a new stadium which had a VERY VIABLE and solid plan that mother fucker goddel rejected.
> 
> 
> goddel is LEAPS AND BOUNDS the worst NFL commissioner ever,that cannot be disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no loyalty to the fans....always looking for the BBD (bigger, better deal) and the people that supported their teams don't matter one iota. Just one more reason as to why I am no longer an avid sports fan. Great dissertation on the state of the sports business as it pertains to today.
Click to expand...


yeah this is the last straw for me.I was pretty much  99.9 % done with the NFL anyways the way they let the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal and go unpunished for them and its become so obvious these playoffs and superbowls are scripted well in advance as well. there was this one blogger who posted a couple weeks before the game that the patriots would be down by a huge score and then come back and win and not only that,but that it would go into overtime.

I thought he was grasping at straws saying the game would go into overtime but he has done enough exhaustive research to where he knows these things though. I thought he was bonkers saying they would go into overtime but he knows his stuff obviously.

I also knew that the cheats would come back from the huge margin tthey were losing by and that it was all planned.there was never any doubts in my mind on that.sense i woke up a couple years ago I now have gotten to where i know what the outcome of the game is going to be now so why watch it anymore? that is the main reason for me why I stick to old games from the past when the game was not corrupt as it is now.

I was 99.9% sure i was done with the NFL but now with this latest idiotic move by the NFL,I am 100% with them and wont even support the Rams as well. at first when they moved back to LA,I considered stan kroneke my hero because he was righting a wrong. with the chargers going to LA as well though now and now the raiders to vegas,that is one step forward but two steps backwards.

Kroneke is just as much of an asshole as dean spanos of the chargers and mark davis of the raiders the fact he voted for it so i wont even support the rams anymore with them being back in LA.He is no different.

I am going to turn to college sports and watch UCLA football,you know universitys are not going to pack up and leave,they will always be there plus they play the game for the love of the game instead of the money as do the players now the way they jump from team to team which at one time was unheard of in the NFL. fuck the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Abishai100 said:


> _Franchise vs. Friars_
> 
> IMO, there are two 'types' of players in the NFL, and they can be compared to the greats from the Super Bowl winning NY Giants of the 1980s: Phil Simms (QB) and Lawrence Taylor (LB).
> 
> The Simms 'brand' of NFL player is coach-obedient (for the most part) and franchise-minded, while the Taylor 'brand' of NFL player is talent-minded (for the most part) and contract-focused.
> 
> Both 'types' of players are 'good' for NFL marketing and dynamics, but not respecting the differences between these two 'types' makes it difficult for the rule-makers and managers to create harmonious procedure-focused teams such as the 1985 Chicago Bears or the 2016 Carolina Panthers.
> 
> With that said, I think it's relatively cheerful to consider how the Vegas Raiders move can hypothetically symbolize a stylistic shift in sports-marketing. After all, Vegas needs an established/respected professional sports team such as the NFL's Raiders to create a positive city-culture 'vibe' and get out of the 'Bugsy' shadow (if you can call it that). Hey, I'm sure President Trump is intrigued --- the former owner of *Trump Taj Mahal* casino in Atlantic City, New Jersey! Remember what Durant's Thunder (NBA) did for a trauma-dejected Oklahoma City?
> 
> 
> ====
> 
> SIMMS: I can't believe Madden approves of the Raiders moving to Vegas.
> TAYLOR: I don't think Coach Madden has much say...
> SIMMS: The league is changing...
> TAYLOR: Well, look what the Patriots did for New England!
> SIMMS: Yeah, but fans were equally intrigued by the Peyton-Eli rivalry.
> TAYLOR: Contracts gauge marketing angles now.
> SIMMS: People will say, "The league is scrambling to be media-catchy."
> TAYLOR: You have something against Vegas?
> SIMMS: No, but moving the Raiders there suggests people are scrambling.
> TAYLOR: Dire straits call for creative thinking.
> SIMMS: I'd rather the Raiders move to Carson City.
> TAYLOR: Vegas Raiders can offer the NFL a 'fun' complement to the now-boring Patriots.
> SIMMS: Why are the Patriots boring?
> TAYLOR: No one wants to see Brady win another Super Bowl...he's the opposite of Babe Ruth.
> SIMMS: Well, Brady is not as 'fan-loved' as Joe Montana or Eli Manning, but he is very professional.
> TAYLOR: The fans want fun and quick evidence of money-in-motion...
> SIMMS: I don't see the practicality of bending NFL 'culture' to suit market niches.
> TAYLOR: Athletes are considered 'Vegas centurions.'
> 
> ====
> 
> 
> PHIL SIMMS and LAWRENCE TAYLOR:
> 
> View attachment 119877



With that said, I think it's relatively cheerful to consider how the Vegas Raiders move can hypothetically symbolize a stylistic shift in sports-marketing. After all, Vegas needs an established/respected professional sports team such as the NFL's Raiders to create a positive city-culture 'vibe' and get out of the 'Bugsy' shadow (if you can call it that). Hey, I'm sure President Trump is intrigued --- the former owner of *Trump Taj Mahal*casino in Atlantic City, New Jersey! Remember what Durant's Thunder (NBA) did for a trauma-dejected Oklahoma City?


The Raiders creating a positive city culture? the Raiders? comedy gold. the raiders image will just give vegas an even badder names than they already have as the city of sin.

they will bring the same result there they did to LA where it was thugs and gangsters that embraced them.

If they wanted such a popular team there for a POSITIVE city culture,then americas team the COWBOYS would have been the one to try and reform the image. that was never going to happen though with jerry jones.lol


----------



## yiostheoy

LA RAM FAN said:


> Okay the NFL is clearly now allowed to make rules but they can break them and change them at a moments notice obviously now. Thats not debatable with the Raiders being allowed to move to Las Vegas.
> 
> Here is the proof that they do NOT  have to follow the rules they set and that are in writing and have been in place ever since the mid 90's but have been violated and broken recently with first the chargers moving to LA and now the Raiders to Vegas.
> 
> This is why I never believed for a second it would be possible for the Raiders to go to Vegas because of rules they have set in place which have been followed since 95 till now.
> 
> If you do your research on this as I have the last couple of years, you will find the NFL has guidelines that they set back in the mid 90's that they are set to follow and have been followed all these years until these last 6 months with the chargers move to LA and now the Raiders being allowed to move to Vegas.
> 
> Here are the THREE guidelines and rules the NFL drew up in the mid 90's and HAD been followed all these years up until now these last 6 months with the chargers and raiders moves. Both assholes Dean Spanos of the Chargers and now Mark Davis of the Raiders have now broken these three rules. Spanos has broken two of them and Davis has broken all three.
> 
> 1...
> 
> The NFL rulebook states an NFL owner has to meet with their city and try and work something out with them to stay and remain there.That he has to have ongoing communications with them and work with them. Well BOTH  Dean Spanos and Mark Davis both VIOLATED that agreement in the rules.
> 
> Both cities said they tried to negotiate with both owners but neither ever once came to the table to try and  meet with them and work something out.the mayor of san diego went on the radio many times and complained about it saying  Spanos never once came to the table and tried to talk work with them and its very well known Mark Davis NEVER once tried to get anything done in Oakland.thats no secret at all them being the Raiders and everything ,that was all over the news everywhere all the time.
> 
> 2.
> the guidelines also state that only if the team has exhausted ALL options and nothing can be worked out,then and only then can the team file for relocation.
> 
> Well San Diego wanted the mission valley site where they have played all these years for the site but the chargers wanted downtown and even though the city did not like it,they said they would so it if they came to the table and negotiated with them,asshole spanos never did that and neither did Davis.He said PUBLICLY that he would not stay in oakland even if they came up with a good plan which they DID,that he was going to vegas.
> 
> 3.
> the final one they have that had the NFL rules been FOLLOWED as written down,that would for sure have prevented the Raiders from leaving and WHY I never once considered for a second they had a prayer of getting the votes from the owners, is this rule does not apply to spanos and the chargers  which is why I always knew there was a 50/50 chance HE could leave for LA, is that a team cannot leave from a major market to a smaller market. Well this rule does not apply to the chargers obviously but it clearly cannot be debated or disputed  that it DOES apply to the Raiders This is the identical and exact as the Rams leaving LA for st louis back in 95 going for the 2nd biggest media market in the country to a real tine one,the 38th biiggest the FACT that Oakland is the SIXTH biggest media market in the country where vegas is even more tiny that St Louis ranked even lower at 44th I believe.
> 
> the owners were very angry with then Rams owner Georgia Frontiere when she moved the Rams out of LA to that small hicktown in st louis,they at first in a majority vote voted against it only changing their vote later in march around this time back then approving of it.Well the Raiders going from Oakland to Vegas is the identical to that and no different yet the owners ARE in favor of this after setting up rules for this NOT to happen anymore?
> 
> Okay how anybody can still follow the Lying NFL after this and support these greedy assholes anymore is beyond me.wait until they take YOUR teams from you in the future.dont think it will happen,then you are clearly in denial,it will,it has clearly become a merry go round circus now.
> 
> I hate the Raiders for the fact they once invaded LA where my Rams are and where they belong but I would never want them out of Oakland.
> 
> I know firsthand  how devasted and depressed I was back in 95 when the Rams left LA.It was the same as having a woman you devoted your life to and were loyal to for so many years leave you for another man,i would never wish that hurt on anybody which is WHY my heart goes out to the san diego and oakland fans.
> 
> a Year ago,I considered Stan Kroneke my hero for bringing the Rams back to LA writing a wrong making it a right now however,I hate that asshole as much as I hate Mark Davis,same as all the other NFL owners.
> 
> For the NFL to allow the Raiders to leave Oakland and break the rules they set.everyone of these criminal owners who voted for this should be behind bars for life the fact they broke the rules they set.all with the EXCEPTION of dolphins owner Stephen Ross.The one owner who cared about doing the right thing and resisted the money.He is a true patriot the fact he did not go along with these other criminal NFL owners. I salute and applaud him   for that.


From now on anyone without an avatar is going onto my ignore list.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay the NFL is clearly now allowed to make rules but they can break them and change them at a moments notice obviously now. Thats not debatable with the Raiders being allowed to move to Las Vegas.
> 
> Here is the proof that they do NOT  have to follow the rules they set and that are in writing and have been in place ever since the mid 90's but have been violated and broken recently with first the chargers moving to LA and now the Raiders to Vegas.
> 
> This is why I never believed for a second it would be possible for the Raiders to go to Vegas because of rules they have set in place which have been followed since 95 till now.
> 
> If you do your research on this as I have the last couple of years, you will find the NFL has guidelines that they set back in the mid 90's that they are set to follow and have been followed all these years until these last 6 months with the chargers move to LA and now the Raiders being allowed to move to Vegas.
> 
> Here are the THREE guidelines and rules the NFL drew up in the mid 90's and HAD been followed all these years up until now these last 6 months with the chargers and raiders moves. Both assholes Dean Spanos of the Chargers and now Mark Davis of the Raiders have now broken these three rules. Spanos has broken two of them and Davis has broken all three.
> 
> 1...
> 
> The NFL rulebook states an NFL owner has to meet with their city and try and work something out with them to stay and remain there.That he has to have ongoing communications with them and work with them. Well BOTH  Dean Spanos and Mark Davis both VIOLATED that agreement in the rules.
> 
> Both cities said they tried to negotiate with both owners but neither ever once came to the table to try and  meet with them and work something out.the mayor of san diego went on the radio many times and complained about it saying  Spanos never once came to the table and tried to talk work with them and its very well known Mark Davis NEVER once tried to get anything done in Oakland.thats no secret at all them being the Raiders and everything ,that was all over the news everywhere all the time.
> 
> 2.
> the guidelines also state that only if the team has exhausted ALL options and nothing can be worked out,then and only then can the team file for relocation.
> 
> Well San Diego wanted the mission valley site where they have played all these years for the site but the chargers wanted downtown and even though the city did not like it,they said they would so it if they came to the table and negotiated with them,asshole spanos never did that and neither did Davis.He said PUBLICLY that he would not stay in oakland even if they came up with a good plan which they DID,that he was going to vegas.
> 
> 3.
> the final one they have that had the NFL rules been FOLLOWED as written down,that would for sure have prevented the Raiders from leaving and WHY I never once considered for a second they had a prayer of getting the votes from the owners, is this rule does not apply to spanos and the chargers  which is why I always knew there was a 50/50 chance HE could leave for LA, is that a team cannot leave from a major market to a smaller market. Well this rule does not apply to the chargers obviously but it clearly cannot be debated or disputed  that it DOES apply to the Raiders This is the identical and exact as the Rams leaving LA for st louis back in 95 going for the 2nd biggest media market in the country to a real tine one,the 38th biiggest the FACT that Oakland is the SIXTH biggest media market in the country where vegas is even more tiny that St Louis ranked even lower at 44th I believe.
> 
> the owners were very angry with then Rams owner Georgia Frontiere when she moved the Rams out of LA to that small hicktown in st louis,they at first in a majority vote voted against it only changing their vote later in march around this time back then approving of it.Well the Raiders going from Oakland to Vegas is the identical to that and no different yet the owners ARE in favor of this after setting up rules for this NOT to happen anymore?
> 
> Okay how anybody can still follow the Lying NFL after this and support these greedy assholes anymore is beyond me.wait until they take YOUR teams from you in the future.dont think it will happen,then you are clearly in denial,it will,it has clearly become a merry go round circus now.
> 
> I hate the Raiders for the fact they once invaded LA where my Rams are and where they belong but I would never want them out of Oakland.
> 
> I know firsthand  how devasted and depressed I was back in 95 when the Rams left LA.It was the same as having a woman you devoted your life to and were loyal to for so many years leave you for another man,i would never wish that hurt on anybody which is WHY my heart goes out to the san diego and oakland fans.
> 
> a Year ago,I considered Stan Kroneke my hero for bringing the Rams back to LA writing a wrong making it a right now however,I hate that asshole as much as I hate Mark Davis,same as all the other NFL owners.
> 
> For the NFL to allow the Raiders to leave Oakland and break the rules they set.everyone of these criminal owners who voted for this should be behind bars for life the fact they broke the rules they set.all with the EXCEPTION of dolphins owner Stephen Ross.The one owner who cared about doing the right thing and resisted the money.He is a true patriot the fact he did not go along with these other criminal NFL owners. I salute and applaud him   for that.
> 
> 
> 
> From now on anyone without an avatar is going onto my ignore list.
Click to expand...


uh you have had me on ignore ever since you got here on day one the fact you ALWAYS run off with your tail between your legs and wont answer a question i asked a hundred times before in the past never to get an answer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I said before this happened,it would not be a done deal that the raiders leave,

Raider Revolution: How Oakland Could Use the 5th Amendment to Keep the Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oakland had just as much of a good deal as vegas did and yet this idiot mark davis wanted to leave oakltown the fifth biggest media market in the country for that even bigger shithole vegas,the 44th which is out in the middle of the desert nowhere?

http://blogs.mercurynews.com/kawakami/2017/03/30/tk-show-amy-trask-vegas-raiders/:cuckoo:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders owner Mark Davis says Oakland group was 'disrespectful'
FUCK YOU MARK DAVIS AND FUCK YOU NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

N.F.L. Stadium in Las Vegas May Be an Ego Boost, but Not an Economic One
the Las Vegas bigwigs backing the stadium should have just said that. Because rarely have the economic rationales for a new stadium been as flimsy as they are in the case of Las Vegas — and _never_ has the subsidy been as high.

the vegas resident  who said this is such a great deal for vegas is a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was just watching ESPN and they had four people on there talking about the raiders going to vegas and one  of them was a raiders fan and he said he wont root for them in vegas.good man. i have said a million times if the raiders dont play in oakland they arent the raiders.only an idiot would deny that fact. when they were in LA,that was some phony fraud team there in black and white,that wasnt the raiders.

they were also saying what I been saying all along as well that the raiders going to vegas was all about GREED.that the owners voted for it since they get 11 million a piece in relocation fees.they nailed it. thats also what I been saying all along,its all about GREED.the NFL owners just see the dollars in relocation fees,they dont see what a disaster and time bomB this really is for the NFL long term. 

The other thing they talked about that made me happy as well to see the mainstream media mention it,was what I have been saying alll along as well how everyone thinks that because it is vegas,its all glamor and glitz and this is a great thing for the NFL but even THEY said what I been saying all along,its not a good deal at all because of the fact that Vegas is such a poor city that there will be no homefield advantage there for the raiders.well done,glad to see the MAINSTREAM media touch this for a change.

.the NFL is so goddamn corrupt I guarantee this will be the decline of the NFL cause i also guarantee there are thousands of  fans across the country that are just like me,not raider fans but tired of all this bullshit relocation and upset about the raiders leaving.you just dont take the raiders out of oakland,thats like taking the yankees or cowboys out of new york or dallas and going to orlando florida.no different.anybody who thinks otherwise is a moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

for the ignorant who have cheered on the raiders the past 20 years,"You are NOT ignorant if you cheered on the raiders the last 20 years just to clear that up,just ignorant if you will STILL cheer for them in vegas."  and will STILL cheer them on,is john madden a fake fan?

John Madden trashes Raiders move to Las Vegas: 'Really bothers me'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hypocrite indeed. a lying one at that saying the NFL was working to keep all their teams in their respective markets.

The Raiders' Move to Las Vegas Proves Roger Goodell's a Hypocrite


----------



## LA RAM FAN

unbelievable how morons here think this is such a great deal for vegas.this guy gets it.He sees it that NFL owners should build their own fucking stadiums. the tax payers of vegas are getting ripped off big time and they are clueless about this.

like he says so well,shouldnt tax money be spent on college education and parks and roads rather than some stupid new stadium?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he nailed it.

NFL ratings this year will be even worse than last years were,the all time low.
*Former fan*‏ @RussellRivera
Replying to @dkaplanSBJ
and owners wonder why ratings are dropping. Fans growing disenchanted with greed and arrogance.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as I been saying,its not over yet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen brutha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you go girl.

Greg Jones

Many of us already mentioned those issues with Las Vegas. Now these fools are just noticing them?

https://lasvegassun.com/…/sisolak-raiders-tight-constructi…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PERFECT example of hows the media lies. this person nailed it to a tee and said it so well,I could not have said it better.

I'm glad I was part of that so-called 1,000. Anyone who believes they would say the real amount of folks that request for a refund gotta be crazy themselves. No smart businessman is going to say how he's getting less consumers.





the REAL number of Oakland fans who actually wanted refunds for season tickets for this season is actually around in the SEVERAL thousands like in the 30's at LEAST and even in the 40's.we know that to be true because most oakland season ticket holders that were polled said they would dump their season tickets in a heartbeat if they left for vegas and if you know the loyalty of the oakland fans,you know they MEAN it,that it wasnt just all talk. the only fans that you will see showing up for raider games in oakland this year are from the opposing team guaranteed.

also the year the oliers left Houston for nashville if you remember,that was announced in the middle of the season back then as well and that stadium was a ghostown the rest of the season with the majority of the seats empty.oakland has the most passionate fans in the country so you think they wont follow the same lead that the Houston fans did back then? better think again.

I tip my cap off to the OAKLAND fans for taking a stand against the corrupt NFL.


----------



## HenryBHough

NFL is a monopoly and must be treated and taxed as such.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a TRUE Raider fan would not cheer on the Raiders or support them and boycott the NFL because as i have said a million times before,if the Raiders dont play in OAKLAND,then they are not the Raiders. same as with the chargers,if they dont play in san diego,they are not the chargers.

Thats WHY I refused to cheer on the Rams when they left LA,if they dont play in LA,they are not the Rams.period. the fucking idiots around here who dont care about the Rams being back in LA or cared if they stayed in st louis are indeed that,IDIOTS because the Rams are not the RAMS if they dont play in LA,the raiders are not the raiders if they dont play in OAKLAND,the chargers are not the chargers if they dont play in SAN DIEGO.end of discussion,PERIOD.


----------



## depotoo

Boy!  Some take their sports waaaay too seriously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HenryBHough said:


> NFL is a monopoly and must be treated and taxed as such.



How anybody can possibly remain an NFL fan at this point with all these fucking bullshit relocations going on right now left and right right now,is fucking beyond me.

How they can possibly continue to support an organization where they dont care about you after you have give them DECADES of loyalty is fucking insane.

the NFL needs to stand for the NO FAN LOYALTY league now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

depotoo said:


> Boy!  Some take their sports waaaay too seriously.



wow thanks for your great contribution to the TOPIC what the thread is about.

and those SOME that you mention just so you know,happen to include some very famous celebritys. Tom Hanks and Clint Eastwood,are both Raider fans only because they have played in OAKLAND most their time in the NFL because that is where they both grew up.well guess what? because the raiders are leaving Oakland for fucking vegas,they like the true OAKLAND fans they are,to their credit,are BOYCOTTING the NFL.cheers to them for doing the right thing.

the mayor of new york is another.the list goes on and on.taking the raiders out of oakland,thats like moving the yankees out of new york to florida or the cowboys leaving dallas for alaska.you just dont do that,none of that stuff registers with you obviously though.

when the rolling stones gave their last farewell tour,when the stones went to san diego,to his credit,Mick Jagger came out and said to the people there-I hear that the chargers are thinking about leaving san diego.why anybody would want to leave a beautiful city like this I just dont understand. I had no opinion whatsover of mick jagger up till that point but the fact he stood up for the people of san diego  and the city of san diego like he did,makes him a great guy in my book.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as I have said many times here,just because the NFL voted in favor of the raiders moving to vegas,dont expect it to happen since they will be breaking the law if it is somehow allowed.

Raiders fan group retains top attorneys to keep NFL team in Oakland

Raiders fans retain legal help over Las Vegas move


There is also a strong case for san diego  as well because as I exposed in the OP,this NFL attorney ALSO says the chargers  and the NFL ALSO violated NFL relocation rules.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a couple of great articles on the chargers move,how they will bomb in LA.

Fans quick to condemn once-beloved Chargers for L.A. move
Spanos is delusional if he thinks anyone will care about them in L.A. San Diego is the only home for the Chargers,” Sean Rodiek posted on what is now the Los Angeles Chargers Facebook page.

Economists: Chargers’ move to Los Angeles might hurt NFL, benefit taxpayers
Vanderbilt economics professor John Vrooman thinks the Chargers move is the rare NFL team relocation that actually could hurt the league financially. Two monopolies in separate cities is more valuable to the league than a duopoly splitting Los Angeles’s football revenue, Vrooman said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raider Nation Lawyers Up To Keep Name, Colors In Oakland

Raiders fans, community team up to keep the brand in Oakland


----------



## rightwinger

Vegas = $$$$$

All you need to know


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow the old man who crys about being proven wrong on the rams being back  in LA came to shit in here today.

anyways great stuff from the oakland town hall meeting the other day on the raiders plans they are formatting to have a lawsuit against mark davis and the NFL.
Dr.Death @26DrDeath

 wonder what the word is on the chargers if they are going to join suit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the REASON it is unclear is because it does NOT benefit the community.It screws them, they are just too stupid to understand this.

Unclear how Raiders' Vegas stadium will benefit community


----------



## LA RAM FAN

depotoo said:


> Boy!  Some take their sports waaaay too seriously.



yeah like disinfo agent troll WRONGwinger too immature and childish to own up to being proven wrong insisting the rams would never come back to LA STILL crying about being proven wrong about it today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i have said before,its not over till its over.

Could The Raiders Be Forced To Leave Their Name And Colors In Oakland?

the answer to that question is yes IF when it goes to court as planned,it goes to a JURY trial. If a judge rules in it,i would not count on it because judges can be bought off where a jury is sympathetic to owners making rules just so they can profit from the move and break the rules.why make rules if they are allowed to break them and not follow them?


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> wow the old man who crys about being proven wrong on the rams being back  in LA came to shit in here today.
> 
> anyways great stuff from the oakland town hall meeting the other day on the raiders plans they are formatting to have a lawsuit against mark davis and the NFL.
> Dr.Death @26DrDeath
> 
> wonder what the word is on the chargers if they are going to join suit.


Still waiting for the Rams to move to LA

How is that fake stadium coming?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Like I said,its not over till its over.Just because the owners voted in favor of the move does not mean it will happen for sure. Oakland is prepared to take this all the way to the supreme court and if it goes to a jury trial,it is game over,Oakland will be awarded the Raiders.
something the NFL never counted on is that the Oakland fans would not take this lying down as the st louis and san diego fans have. when st louis lost the rams the city was like-oh well thats how it goes.same with san diegAKLAND however they got the most loyal fans in the world and they are not going to let this go.they have the law on their side since mark davis violated all NFL relocation rules.

san diego should join in on getting ready for a lawsuit against them as well cause dean spanos ALSO violated NFL relocation rules,why they are not up in arms over it like oakland is is beyond me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I find it very interesting that the Las Vegas authority said there has been no agreement relocation papers signed with the raiders like spanos of the chargers did when taking them to LA.very odd.as i keep saying,i am not so sure this move is a done deal.not till it happens.maybe mark davis has doubts in starting to see the light that this indeed is the worse deal in sports history and not good for the raiders at all and is now having second thoughts.i mean why else has he not signed it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It gets even MORE interesting.

Lawyer expects governmental entities to join potential lawsuit against Raiders

as i said,oakland is not taking this lying down as san diego and st louis did.everybody expected them to riot in the streets but they are being much more smarter about this by taking a cautious and intelligent approach to is.something the NFL never counted on.they all figured they would start a riot in the streets and it would all wash away but thats not what happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I cannot believe there are still people in denial that the vegas deal is the worst deal in sports history. even a 49er fan understands this. He hit the nail right on the head in this post below.


The Vegas deal is so bad that the Senate is trying to pass a bill
to ban public funding of stadiums. 

still more evidence the raiders violated NFL relocation rules.

I hope this Vegas deal blows up in the faces of everyone involved in the deal. Worst stadium deal in the history of sports. Read the Deadspin article that was posted a few weeks ago detailing on how the residents of Las Vegas get royally screwed by this deal

yes sir your right. if the courts ever get to read the nfl's own bylaws then the courts would see that the nfl violated thier own laws and the fact that oakland does have a case of bad faith negotiations will be to.much for the nfl lawyers to over come

your right Zennie. Nevada citizens should be Quite concerned about how bad they are going to get screwed over this deal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool beans.

Attorney For Oakland NFL Fans Expects Local Gov't To Join Lawsuit

WHY san diego fans are taking this lying down and not filing a lawsuit as well that they would easily win as the raiders will is beyond me.


----------



## Toro

Get a job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey look its toto who always has his head up wrongwingers ass all the time now here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep our Oakland Raiders and make history! 1st TIME EVER, a community of fans, businesses and community leaders have spoken up and taken a fight to the NFL. We will not be bullied or extorted. Show the NFL and the world why Oakland is HOME!

yeah baby.


http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...-jim-quinn-mark-davis-nfl-lawyer.html?ana=twt

Jim Quinn hopes to know in the next couple months whether there's a case to be made against the Oakland Raiders' move to Las Vegas. Then we'll find out what the grounds for a suit as well as the plaintiffs and defendants.


----------



## malnila

LA RAM FAN said:


> Raider Nation Lawyers Up To Keep Name, Colors In Oakland
> 
> Raiders fans, community team up to keep the brand in Oakland



I don't want Oakland back here in L.A.  I remember the first time. My family had to stop taking my nieces to games because of all the fighting the fans did in the stands.  Saw a Raider fan cold cock a guy just walking by.  Never heard what happened to the victim but that was the last Raider game we EVER went to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I would be shocked beyond words if the Raiders did not win their lawsuit against the NFL  because you got to remember  back in the 90's when so many NFL teams were leaving their respective cities,the NFL established guidelines and bylaws and certain relocation rules they have to follow before they can leave. Both the chargers and raiders have both violated those rules.see here. 

One of them  that was drawn up back then is  a team cannot leave a major market for a much smalller one.that was WHY they were drawn up back then  because the owners were not happy about losing the Oilers from Houston to Nashville and the Rams from LA to st louis,both much, much smaller markets. that is WHY in the PAST teams could not win lawsuits because those rules were not in place back as they are now when they were installed in the 90's  so this is much much different now than back then. things are  much much different now withe rules and guildlines that were installed in the mid 90's that were not in place back then when those two teams left and when the Browns left for Baltimore as well. Now it is MUCH MUCH different.

The Raiders leaving for Oakland the fifith biggest marker for vegas,the 46th biggest market is on par with the rams leaving LA for st louis,that is a clear violation of NFL rules they have.the owners dont understand that in the LONG run,this will hurt them big time,that they will lose money from this same as they did when the Rams left LA for st louis,that was a MAJOR disaster for them losing all the millions they lost out in tv revenue because they went to a much much smaller market.

the owners dont understand that though.that was why i never thought for a second they would be stupid enough to approve the move but something i did not see coming is  GREED $  Owners Greed.$$$$$$.that was something i overlooked and never considered for second.

 the owners will profit in 45 million a piece in relocation fees for these moves.the relocation fee was SUPPOSED to prevent teams from moving but all it does is INSPIRE owners to approve the move because THEY "PROFIT" from the relocation fees.

you probably did not know that st louis has joined oakland in their lawsuit against the NFL as well either right? 

st louis  their lawsuit is different than Oaklands though,they are not trying to get the team back because they know the city violated the lease agreement with the NFL signed 22 years ago,the rams honered the terms but the city did not. what st louis is suing the NFL for is for damages done to them because stan kroenke and the rams misled them and lied to them telling they they are trying to stay in st louis when he never had any intention of staying.

one of the bylaws in relocation agreements is a team has to EXHAUST all their efforts to try  and stay in their cities,and negotiate in good faith to try and get something done.well the Rams did all that.again THEY honered the terms in the lase agreement where the city violated them so they would have no chance in getting them back,they can only get them  for not negotiating in good faith LYING to them saying they wanted to stay when they never wanted to. understand?

Oakland and san diego  though,THEIR cases are much different.  Here is the difference in the Rams situation vs the chargers and Raiders.

The Rams once again,honored all the terms in the lease agreement with the city of st louis that was signed 22 years ago,they showed good faith and followed all the bylaws the whole time there,the CITY on the other hand,violated the terms in the lease agreement and did not live up to their end of the deal which is why the Rams became free agents and were legally able to move,they had the law on their side.

Oakland and san diegos cases are different though. they never once followed NFL relocations rules and honered the bylaw to negotiate in good faith with the city and try to remain there. 

Spanos and Davis BOTH violated the rules which again is the point of this thread of WHY does the NFL make rules when teams and owners are allowed to violate them and not be held accountable for their actions? that is WHY Oakland is suing the NFL and st louis as well for damages in money and why I just dont see Oakland not willing their lawsuit and retaining the raiders.

again thats why it dissapoints me that san diego has not joined Oakland and st louis in their lawsuit because they have a pretty clear cut case against the NFL as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome,got to love it.

Its amazing how many Media outlets have picked up this story and are drawing their own Conclusions because of our, "Forever Oakland Name." Hmmmmm.
*This Validates how Far reaching and World Wide our name, "Forever Oakland", has become.
*All Smiles up in here, Im sitting back watching* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




~FOREVER OAKLAND - ONLY IN OAKLAND~

A's join push to keep Raiders in Oakland - Sportsnaut.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I agree as well.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## LA RAM FAN

the old man troll ^ who is so butthurt  on being wrong on the rams being back in LA can only whine and cry that he got his ass owned on me by that so he is so butthurt he comes and whines on my threads all the time in defeat.^


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> the old man troll ^ who is so butthurt  on being wrong on the rams being back in LA can only whine and cry that the NFL is indeed corrupt same as the government he worships and defends.^ that the NFL has violated relocation rules.



St Louis Rams are laughing at you

Still gullible to the end


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> the old man troll ^ who is so butthurt  on being wrong on the rams being back in LA can only whine and cry that he got his ass owned on me by that so he is so butthurt he comes and whines on my threads all the time in defeat.^



and yeah it IS funny as he agrees that he is butthurt all these years later that he was proven wrong on me by that


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the old man troll ^ who is so butthurt  on being wrong on the rams being back in LA can only whine and cry that he got his ass owned on me by that so he is so butthurt he comes and whines on my threads all the time in defeat.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah it IS funny as he agrees that he is butthurt all these years later that he was proven wrong on me by that
Click to expand...

Still funny after all these years....you are still my man bitch


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the butthurt keeps flowing.^


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the old man troll ^ who is so butthurt  on being wrong on the rams being back in LA can only whine and cry that he got his ass owned on me by that so he is so butthurt he comes and whines on my threads all the time in defeat.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah it IS funny as he agrees that he is butthurt all these years later that he was proven wrong on me by that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still funny after all these years....you are still my man bitch
Click to expand...


You have owned the little bitch for a long time and he is still clueless.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and the butthurt flows from THIS troll as well ^the fact same as his lover here,he cant own up to it that he ALSO  said the RAIDERS  would be in LA in 2016 with the Rams ignoring FACTS i posted back then that  the NFL owners dont  did not want  a Davis owned team in LA cause he is so broke and because the only fans that embraced the raiders in LA were gangs which caused so many fights in the stands.Logic and common sense like that of course never registered with pooper and his lover wrong winger. which is WHY i always said that if there was a second team,it would be the chargers.

unlike these two trolls,I DID own up to it that I was wrong,off by one year on the year  that the Rams would be in LA.


as i said before pooper,you would have a very difficult time explaining your logic to a judge how your lover WRONGwinger somehow owns me when he is the ONLY one in the world that wont admit he was wrong that the rams are back in LA.he would ask you to explain that little one whioch you would have no explanation for.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> and the butthurt flows from THIS troll as well ^the fact same as his lover here,he cant own up to it that he ALSO  said the RAIDERS  would be in LA in 2016 with the Rams ignoring FACTS i posted back then that  the NFL owners dont  did not want  a Davis owned team in LA cause he is so broke and because the only fans that embraced the raiders in LA were gangs which caused so many fights in the stands.Logic and common sense like that of course never registered with pooper and his lover wrong winger. which is WHY i always said that if there was a second team,it would be the chargers.
> 
> unlike these two trolls,I DID own up to it that I was wrong,off by one year on the year  that the Rams would be in LA.
> 
> 
> as i said before pooper,you would have a very difficult time explaining your logic to a judge how your lover WRONGwinger somehow owns me when he is the ONLY one in the world that wont admit he was wrong that the rams are back in LA.he would ask you to explain that little one whioch you would have no explanation for.



Again, you fail to give the post where I said the Raiders were definitely going to move to LA. It's okay, you have been proven to be a liar. Congrats asshat.
Rightwing has you by the short hairs and continues to prove it every time you post. Congrats pussy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and I STILL am not backing down that the Raiders wont be in Vegas because its not over till itS over.If this goes to a jury trial instead of a corrupt judge who can be bought off,its game over for the NFL,the raiders will remain oakland.

The Raiders unlike the chargers,have not officially filed for relocation yet unlike spanos. Just because the NFL owners voted for the move, does not mean it is a done deal because they have violated NFL rules which i have proved in my OP.

Plus  the attorney representing them "who has been KRYPTONITE against the NFL in lawsuits winning many of them against them in the past." says oakland has a VERY strong lawsuit case  against the NFL.

He has won many times against them in other lawsuits just as i said so it would be STUPID to bet against him now.

He also says  the chargers have violated the rules that is why i am disspointed in san diego for not joining oakland in their lawsuit. san dieog the NFL could get away with on cause they dont have passion for their team.Oakland DOES and THEY wisely are not taking it sitting down as i said they would not all along.


st louis has joined oakland in their lawsuit against them as well,their lawsuit is different though,they are not suing them to retain the name and logo as oakland is.they are just suing them for abillion dollars in  damages decieving them telling them they were trying to get something done in st louis when they had their sites set on LA the entire time. I hope st louis wins their lawsuit as well.

st louis is smart enough to know they would lose if they tried to get the name and logo as oakland is because the city violated the terms in the lease agreement where the rams honered them.

the NFL has lost their credibility with a lot of fans with this move.many opposing rivals such as bronco and kc chiefs fans are angered about this as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

malnila said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raider Nation Lawyers Up To Keep Name, Colors In Oakland
> 
> Raiders fans, community team up to keep the brand in Oakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want Oakland back here in L.A.  I remember the first time. My family had to stop taking my nieces to games because of all the fighting the fans did in the stands.  Saw a Raider fan cold cock a guy just walking by.  Never heard what happened to the victim but that was the last Raider game we EVER went to.
Click to expand...


Dude get with the program. you are as bad as pooper and wrongwinger who ALSO thought the Raiders would be in LA and are still buttthurt today they were proven wrong on that.

as I tried to explain to those two trolls back then who keep crapping in my thread pooper and wrongwinger  years ago just to watch them cover their ears and close their eyes ,the Raiders are never going back to LA again as long as Davis is the owner of that team that is because the NFL owners dont want a davis owned franchise in LA because mark davis is poor as dirt as far as NFL owners go.

He is rich beyond words compared to all of us but compared to the other owners,he is a pauper. that is WHY they gave the  okay for the rams to go to LA cause they wanted an owner with deep pockets in LA and kroneke is the second richest owner in the NFL.

you just proved FOR ME as well with what you just said WHY the Raiders will never be back in LA again in case you did not realise that.  

See that is WHY the raiders wont be back in LA is because of what you just said,how there was a bunch of fights in the stands at Raider games.

The only fans that embraced the raiders in LA when they were there was gang members. the NFL doesnt want all those fights to happen again that was WHY they gave the CHARGERS the okay to be the second team to join them as i said they would all along three years ago if there was a second team.

Sadly the oakland fans today STILL get an unfair bad rap being known as thugs because of how the LA fans acted when they were there.

I never thought the chargers would be stupid enough to go to LA since they have no fans in LA but sure enough,the second team i said would go if the re was one,is the the chargers and leave it to the NFL to be stupid to let them go. Bringing in a second team is going to kill the NFL same as it would if the raiders went to vegas,nobody in LA cares about the chargers. had the chargers not gone to LA the Raiders would have gone and you WOULD have something to worry about same as me.that is why I am not too upset over the chargers going there since the raiders would have if the chargers did not so they did me a favor actually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

now THAT being said,why dont you talk about the OP here,the TITLE of this thread and its contents in the OP  instead of something that is never going to happen as long as the raiders are owned by the davis family,them going back to LA?

dont get me wrong,i appreciate the fact you did not troll on my thread as trolls  pooper,toto, depoto,and wrongwinger have all  done,but talk about the stuff in the OP,the thread title,surely thats not too much to ask? thanks.


----------



## Papageorgio

Everyone needs to discard LARamsFan, first of he has lied over and over. 

First he claims I said the Raiders would move to LA and has never backed it up. 

Secondly, he claimed he will never watch a Super Bowl and watched the last Super Bowl. 

Third he claims he is boycotting the NFL, yet he  keeps posting about it. That's right he gives the NFL all sorts of publicity and then claims he is done with them.

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.


----------



## Papageorgio

Another post from shithead that can't back up what he accuses others of. Lying sack of shit!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the butthurt from the troll ^ that  said the raiders would be in LA with the rams and he still has his head up wrongwingers ass as always is flowing.^ the kid cant man up and be mature by owning up to how stupid he was to say the raiders would be in LA always evading that bringing up how he  was right on   on the year the rams would be in LA and how i was off by one year which is stupid since i never denied that.

some people like wrong winger,pooper and anquity would obviously kill themselves fisrt before admitting they were wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio

And 


LA RAM FAN said:


> the butthurt from the troll ^ that  said the raiders would be in LA with the rams and he still has his head up wrongwingers ass as always is flowing.^ the kid cant man up and be mature by owning up to how stupid he was to say the raiders would be in LA always evading that bringing up how he  was right on   on the year the rams would be in LA and how i was off by one year which is stupid since i never denied that.
> 
> some people like wrong winger,pooper and anquity would obviously kill themselves fisrt before admitting they were wrong.



Show me the post where I said the Raiders would definitely move to LA and I'll admit I am wrong. and you are right. The closet I ever came was there "could" be a possibility of the Raiders moving. Just like some one said years a go that the Seahawks would probably go undefeated. 

Your refusale to man up is duly noted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you have the funniest logic of any troll i ever knew pooper.you and your lover wrongwinger cant even agree on what city the rams are playing with yet SOMEHOW according to your warped logic,wrongwinger,the child who said they would never be back in LA and STILL insists he is right,he somehow incredibly OWNS me according to you when even   YOU even told him all  along as well, they would also  be in LA. as i told you before,a judge would laugh you out of a courtroom with that kind of logic you have and  especially your assbuddy wrong winger, for him refusing to admit the rams are in LA.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> you have the funniest logic of any troll i ever knew pooper.you and your lover wrongwinger cant even agree on what city the rams are playing with yet SOMEHOW according to your warped logic,wrongwinger,the child who said they would never be back in LA and STILL insists he is right,he somehow incredibly OWNS me according to you when even   YOU even told him all  along as well, they would also  be in LA. as i told you before,a judge would laugh you out of a courtroom with that kind of logic you have and  especially your assbuddy wrong winger, for him refusing to admit the rams are in LA.



I still own you nutter, you lied and can't produce the post and you continue to lie, you can't save face. Right winger owns you because you can't quit commenting about him. A judge would never let a liar like you in court.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cant get around that one.you never will,you wont even answer a question how he owns me when you two dumbfucks cant even agree WHICH city they play in.

the crybaby troll who cries to the mods.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this oakland fan said it so very well. he says the EXACT same thing my thread tile says

Oakland has an excellent case! NFL violated the rules they made! Why make rules if they aren't enforced? That's why Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross voted no because he knew Davis did nothing to stay


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> cant get around that one.you never will,you wont even answer a question how he owns me when you two dumbfucks cant even agree WHICH city they play in.
> 
> the crybaby troll who cries to the mods.lol



Already told you how he owns you, if you can't figure it out, not my issue. 

I don't care where he thinks the Lambs play, he'll you claim you don't fucking care...another lie. Oh and the Seahawks will go undefeated according to you. Lol!

I also own you. Maybe one day you will come clean but I doubt, besides it is a lot of fun to own your ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> cant get around that one.you never will,you wont even answer a question how he owns me when you two dumbfucks cant even agree WHICH city they play in.
> 
> the crybaby troll who cries to the mods.lol



still cant get past that little fact.,


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant get around that one.you never will,you wont even answer a question how he owns me when you two dumbfucks cant even agree WHICH city they play in.
> 
> the crybaby troll who cries to the mods.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still cant get past that little fact.,
Click to expand...


Right winger would go to the mods? You got proof or is it just an uninformed opinion?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> this oakland fan said it so very well. he says the EXACT same thing my thread tile says
> 
> Oakland has an excellent case! NFL violated the rules they made! Why make rules if they aren't enforced? That's why Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross voted no because he knew Davis did nothing to stay




It is so sad that I have to venture OUTSIDE of this forum to find posters who are intelligent that actually understand the FACTS i posted in the OP. as i said,this poster is saying exactly what I said in my thread title.

something i never figured and overlooked  when i laughed at the people who said the raiders would move to vegas.Logically-which most USMB sports fans around here have none of,it just did not make any sense because this is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.

this is a horrible idea for the raiders,going from such a major market to a small one. this is on par with the asinine idea of the Rams going from LA to st louis,a huge market to a tiny dump in nowhere land. there was an economist who correctly back then said that the rams going to st louis was a HORRIBLE idea because of it being such a small market.well he is saying the same thing about the raiders as well leaving oakland AND he is joined by SEVERAL economists.there has not been one that has said it is a good thing for the NFL.

That was WHY i never imagined the NFL would be stupid enough to do this and laughed at everybody who did but i overlooked the most important thing when I said this.GREED$$$$$ 

the owners wanted the chargers to go to LA and the raiders to vegas just to line their own selfish greedy pockets.they each all got 45 million a pice out of this move. once a jury trial sees that the raiders are only trying to move to vegas out of greed so they can line their own pockets,its game over for the NFL.the raiders will be told to go back to oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the proof in the pudding i have to dig at the bottom of the barrel to find any intelligent posters at USMB to discuss these things with. The Owl here as everyone can see,was the ONLY poster in the sports section who had logic and common sense to listen to me when i said the Raiders with Davis as the owner,would never go back to LA again because of the fact the owners dont want a dirt poor owner in mark davis in LA,they wanted one with deep pockets and they were sore at the davis family cause of al moving them to LA back in the 80's.NONE of that logic ever registered with morons like wrongwinger and pooper though.

Kudos to THE OWL for being the rare poster here who had any intelligence to see that back then as can bee seen in this post of his back then and me congratuating him for not being an idiot like pooper and wrongwinger.


I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

all black and white there that Owl same as me was the ONLY one that had any logic or common sense to see it would be the chargers joining the rams as evidenced in my rely back to him back then in paragraph below.


that's why I enjoy having discussions with you,see I don't agree with everything you said on my other thread about carrol not throwing the game but I respect your opinions and thoughts on it.Im glad to see that you respect mine about it as well.that you don't get into childish name calling like so many others here do just cause I don't agree with you.

Its a refreshing change to discuss this with someone that is on top of all this that I don't have to explain all this to about there being a team in LA just to watch it all go ignored like so many here have.

Im impressed with your knowledge on this because I think you are the first one that has been on top of this that understands that LA is out of the picture for the raiders.

as I said,so many fools have come on this thread saying LA will never have a team again,they are just using it for leverage. the very few that DID come on here and say that LA would have a team,they all ignorant said the raiders would be the second team.if they had done any research,they would know that if there is a second team from the AFC,that it would be the chargers cause LA is out of the picture for the raiders. for one,the owners are sore at the davis family cause of al suing them to move to LA so davis would never get the approval from  the owners to move there,plus the city doesnt want them there,they voted against the move.cant move to city if the city doesn't want you there.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^So Numb nuts has no post from me stating the Raiders would go to LA. Thank you for admitting you lied. ^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I know I am going to regret it for taking you off ignore for a second but i just KNEW you would lie about me same as you always do when you are losing an argument with me. you are so predictable like clockwork..

I  just KNEW you would claim that you never said the Raiders would be in LA as you ALWAYS do when losing an argument to me, the fact that you only made one reply i knew it had to be about that so i decided to peek and my hunch was right here you are lying again that you never said that.

I have posted MANY times where you said they would be back in LA.not my fault you have alzhemiers and cant remember saying it.

So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?

Whats this then?

I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.

your bedlover WRONGwinger of course said it would be the Chargers AND RAIDERS as evidenced in his reply after yours. 


I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
expect Rams to be back in LA next year. YOUR WORDS and YOUR post,not mine.

Oh let me guess? ,my eyes are deceiving me,that user name is not you that said that,it is another user name or something along those lines?


oh and since the evidence in all there in BLACK  AND WHITE  in your OWN WORDS you predicting the raiders to be in LA in 2016,dont do the same  old tiresome thing of inventing another lie that I did not admit i was wrong on the year of the Rams. this is one of just MANY posts here where I obviously indeed did own up to it back  back then on that saying here that i could very well be wrong on the year of the rams coming back,saying i very well could be off by one year.


expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

in your dreams.If its nobody in 2015,it will be the RAMS in 20106.as always you prove how dense you are.impossible for the raiders to move since they have nowhere in LA to play at while waiting for a new stadium the fact the rose bowl and the LA coliseum have told the NFL they will not be allowed to play there while a stadium is being built.never mind the fact the majoriity of the owners dont want them there.

miserable fail as always from you.


waits to watch you ignore this entire post since it proves i took you and your bedlover wrongwinger to school back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said before,you have the funniest logic in the world,you CLAIM your bedlover wrongwinger owns me,yet this troll who is so butthurt on being wrong on the rams coming back to LA, is so butthurt i proved him wrong,he tries to convince himself the rams are still in st louis.

yet you claim he owns me when you two trolls cant even agree which city the rams are playing in? COMEDY GOLD. which again is hilarious because how would you explain that in a court of law to a judge that he somehow owns me when you two cant even agree what city they play in?

Not only that,he thinks both the chargers AND raiders are playing in LA this year.you two cant even agree on that and yet you somehow in your warped logic think you claim he owns me? PRICELESS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what REALLY cracks me up pooper is you somehow expect people to believe you that you dont lie,other then fellow trolls like wrongwinger  that  your worship,,who said the rams would never come back to LA ,and never owned up to it and says they still play in st louis,  and yet you STILLworship him as being truthful? please explain that one to me why you worship him when you both cant even agree what city the rams play in?

and if THAT  is not bad enough,you somehow expect me to take you seriously as well when you actually seriously took this kissmy troll seriously in his ramblings here in post# 650 as did your  fellow trolls to no surprise wrongwinger and toto the fact same as them. you posted an agree smiley  with him back then..


Here he is saying in his asinine rambings that teams wont play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxary boxes and that it somehow takes FIVE years for a stadium to get built.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

Teams will not play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxury box seats. It take more than 5 years to get a stadium built & more than 3 years of

so pooper since you worshipped what this troll said all the time,the same troll who said kroneke was not moving to LA,that  he was just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis. you might want to notify him that he needs to get the crying towel out same as wrongwinger,that his rams that he went to see play in st louis,played in LA last year at an OLD STADIUM that did not have luxary boxes.



after that troll made that rant back then,i asked him how was it that the vikings were playing in an old stadium in minnesota WITHOUT luxary boxes while waiting for their new stadium that only took TWO YEARS and he played the game you always play.LIE when he is cornered and changed the subject and claimed that "I" lie when you trolls cant even come up with a time i lied.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hmmm usually pooper replies IMMEDIATELY after my posts but the fact he did not this time,makes me believe he is trying to figure out some new dodgeball tactic to use since i proved he did in fact say the raiders had a chance to be in LA in 2016.

despite the THOUSANDS of times i said on that thread the carson plan with the raiders and chargers was such an obvious hoax the fact the site was on a comtamined toxic landfall yet he STILL took carson seriously back then as did wrongwinger.


well i got no time to reply to trolls who wont even own up to it that they were wrong and cant even agree what city the rams are playing in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

malnila said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raider Nation Lawyers Up To Keep Name, Colors In Oakland
> 
> Raiders fans, community team up to keep the brand in Oakland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want Oakland back here in L.A.  I remember the first time. My family had to stop taking my nieces to games because of all the fighting the fans did in the stands.  Saw a Raider fan cold cock a guy just walking by.  Never heard what happened to the victim but that was the last Raider game we EVER went to.
Click to expand...


Man its bad enough I have to deal with USMB's regular trolls here like pooper,wrongwinger,toto,and anquity but now a NEW one coming on talking about something that is not even on the TOPIC of the OP,the thread TITLE,

I might as well let this thread die.

as I said,its sad that I have to venture OUTSIDE the forum to find someone to talk about the OP. that being said,i should have thought about this along time ago,dont waste my time on these trolls who wont own up to being wrong,go to an oakland raiders message board where i get intelligent replies like i did with that oakland fans comment  from another site i posted a few posts ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is laughable to say the least! Park 3 miles away really says Las Vegas will provide a great NFL fan experience right?


Raiders propose parking for thousands of fans three miles from stadium


that is just one of DOZENS of reasons that economists are saying this is easily the worst deal in sports history.bar none.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sadly but like clockwork,i have to go OUTSIDE this forum to get any intelligent replies.these people that posted in regards to this artcile had some very intelligent posters.well said guys.


Sounds great until your car gets blocked in, gets backed into, etc. and then you’re standing at the stadium three miles away with no easy way to check on your car and possibly not even knowing what the problem is. People also have a hard time wrapping their heads around that it won’t be a Utopia which will likely mean things won’t change nearly as much as one might think.

Seriously, no parking and a 3 mile trolley ride? How would you like to be a Bronco’s fan riding on that bus after the game if the Raiders lose? Or even if they win for that matter. Packing them close together on a bus without the benefit of stadium security seems like a problem even without the concern about alcohol.
Sharing the facility with UNLV is a disaster. The Rebels already have a stadium called Sam Boyd. It’s not bad. Perfect for the fan base. If playing in the Raiders stadium, the Rebels will be playing in a 1/3 full stadium (which looks terrible). The stadium if it is first class needs to have parking. A 3 mile hike for thousands of people is ridiculous.
Nothing like shuttle buses packed with beer-filled bladders stuck in traffic.
No one is talking about the 200 million the University of Nevada. They don’t have the money. Only 2 state schools in the System. Nevada and Las Vegas.
Typical Las Vegas -24oo parking spots for 65,000 people and costing taxpayers for a venue that cost 1.8 billion dollars…they simply picked the wrong site in no mans land on the wrong side of the 15. They should build it behind the Wynn, where you can walk from a number of hotels, you have the convention center across the street with all of its parking, and you have the monorail which can take you to the hotels on the south end of the strip, and only because it’s Las Vegas, they won’t build a monorail to the airport, because it makes to much sense.

If not behind Wynn, why not just build it on the UNLV campus then?I guess they don’t want people tailgating in 115 degrees weather.


This is looking like more and more of a disaster as time goes by. But hey, Nevada fleeced their tourists for a billion, so the NFL is never going to turn down a handout, no matter how shaky the plan or the market


and the BEST for last of course.
This “move” to Las Vegas is a failure waiting to happen (on more than that one issue).


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?
> 
> Whats this then?
> 
> I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.



Here is the exact quote: 





Papageorgio said:


> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.



So I said it would be the Rams OR the Raiders and it would be in 2016. So I guess I was correct. You notice I didn't say the Raiders would definitely move to LA, I said it could be one of two teams, I was correct and I was correct on the year. I knew one would be there and later in the thread I said it would be the Rams and not the Raiders. So again, you are off base. Just like you were off base when you said the Seahawks would go undefeated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?
> 
> Whats this then?
> 
> I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I said it would be the Rams OR the Raiders and it would be in 2016. So I guess I was correct. You notice I didn't say the Raiders would definitely move to LA, I said it could be one of two teams, I was correct and I was correct on the year. I knew one would be there and later in the thread I said it would be the Rams and not the Raiders. So again, you are off base. Just like you were off base when you said the Seahawks would go undefeated.
Click to expand...


I see it took you many hours to try and come up with something to try and get around that one.

I have never denied you were correct on the year,I have always given you credit for that and admitted back then when the relocation deadline came,that I was off by a year saying things like -It might not be till another year,its possible i might be off by one year but thats okay,I have waited 20 years for this,i can wait one more year. so thats all irrelevent

just as I predicted,evade mode bringing up my seahawks prediction.lol

apples and oranges there since THAT was back in the day and age when I was a brainwashed sheep like so many other dorks in this section are STILL,not getting it back then that these NFL games are as rigged and phony as pro wresting, and not knowing at that time how Carrol takes payoffs to throw games.

NOW I am awake to that and how the NFL is as corrupt as our government is and how carrol is on the take just as he was at USC,so NOW of course i would not be naive as i was back then  to make that prediction. unlike you and many others here,I am AWAKE on Carrol,how he is on the take now so apples and oranges.

Back THEN same as everyone else is here STILL incredibly,  I was clueless to how corrupt carrol is so again,unlike everyone else here who posts,I am NOW awake to carrols corruption.apples and oranges.

NOW i am awake though so I would not be naive to think that now naturally as I did back then now knowing what a fraud he is  same as brady.so apples and oranges.

also you thought it was POSSIBLE that they would be in LA when only an IDIOT would have thought that after i spelled it out  too many times to remember for you and your lover wrongwinger that the owners did not want the a davis owned franchise in LA again for the previous reasons i just mentioned. as well as the fact they dont want the raiders in LA again since it was only gangsters that embraced them and always started fights in the stands.that was NEVER good for the NFL when that was happening back then yet like the moron you were,you actually thought it was possible like only an idiot WOULD think that they had any chance to come back to LA in 2016 or ANYTIME in the future with mark davis as the owner.


you two morons even considered carson as being a real possibility even after the HUNDREDS of times i spelled it out for you back then that  carson was a hoax because it was on a contaminated landfilll.

you two nuts just thought i was making it up when I said i had LA contacts out there who go by the site all the time and say the smell is so bad,they gag passing it when i had NO REASON to make that up.


oh and I see you are playing dodgeball as well as to how its possible your lover wrongwinger could possiblly own me since he lives in a fantaslyland that they are still playing in st louis and that is all i ever heard from him back then when he could not refute my facts they WERE coming back after saying they NEVER would posting crap such as LA RAIDERS AND LA CHARGERS.

and you ALSO have failed to answer WHY were you such an idiot back then to listen to anything your lover wrongwinger posted when he lost his credibility saying the rams would NEVER come back to LA which even YOU  knew not to be true?  and you have never explained as well in your juvenile rants how it is possible for your lover wrongwinger to possibly own me when you two cant even agree on which city the rams play in?  I have been waiting AGES for an explanation on that one and have not got one yet.

a judge would REALLY laugh you out of the courtroom on that one and hold you in contempt for not answering the question as well.you know it,i know it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not only do you play dodgeball with me constantly all the time that is juvenvile to say that your lover wrong winger owns me because of the fact he cant own up to it that I proved his ramblings wrong when he said they would never come back,but ALSO you play dodgeball how it is possible in your warped fucked up logic you have that he somehow owns me when he cant admit he was wrong and STILL says they are in st louis  as well as how  you two cant even agree on that and not answeing the question WHY you would even talk to an idiot moron like that who cant acccept he was proven wrong and STILL lives in denial on this issue to0 butthurt to admit he was proven  wrong?



oh and you also dodged the point i made that you actually AGREED with that kissmy troll when he posted back then that it would be impossible for the rams to be there in LA by 2016 when he said himself it would take "SEVERAL" YEARS for the rams to be able to go to LA since they would have to have a new stadium  because they could not play in an old stadium yet you agreed with him on that AFTER saying they could be there in 2016?Do you ever even read what these stupid fucks kiss my and wrongwinger that you have the head up the ass of,what they actually even post the fact you post agreements with them when your posts dont even agree with what they say? i mean come on seriously? fair question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one of many reasons sports economists are saying this is the worst stadium deal in sports HISTORY.

Raiders Are Proposing Fans Park Insane Distance Away for New Stadium

I really think the owners only voted for this because this is disaster for mark davis.

anybody who has done research on this vegas deal knows this is true,that this deal is like me coming out of an ocean after i have seen a shark swimming nearby and i dont tell my buddy about it and let him go into water.I just sighed his death warrent.

well that is what the owners are doing with davis,they know this is the worst deal in sports history so why sign his death warren like this? the answer that makes sense is remember,the owners all dont like the davis family so i think they know he is going to fail miserably and it will force him to have to SELL the team to an owner in oakland down the road.only thing that makes any sense why they would approve such a bad deal like this.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?
> 
> Whats this then?
> 
> I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I said it would be the Rams OR the Raiders and it would be in 2016. So I guess I was correct. You notice I didn't say the Raiders would definitely move to LA, I said it could be one of two teams, I was correct and I was correct on the year. I knew one would be there and later in the thread I said it would be the Rams and not the Raiders. So again, you are off base. Just like you were off base when you said the Seahawks would go undefeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it took you many hours to try and come up with something to try and get around that one.
> 
> I have never denied you were correct on the year,I have always given you credit for that and admitted back then when the relocation deadline came,that I was off by a year saying things like -It might not be till another year,its possible i might be off by one year but thats okay,I have waited 20 years for this,i can wait one more year. so thats all irrelevent
> 
> just as I predicted,evade mode bringing up my seahawks prediction.lol
> 
> apples and oranges there since THAT was back in the day and age when I was a brainwashed sheep like so many other dorks in this section are STILL,not getting it back then that these NFL games are as rigged and phony as pro wresting, and not knowing at that time how Carrol takes payoffs to throw games.
Click to expand...


This is as far as I got in your post, it started to repeat crap over and over and I don't have time for the silliness. 

So in summary I claimed the Rams or the Raiders would be in LA in 2016 and I was correct. Also, it is okay for you to change your mind but not others. Got it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?
> 
> Whats this then?
> 
> I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I said it would be the Rams OR the Raiders and it would be in 2016. So I guess I was correct. You notice I didn't say the Raiders would definitely move to LA, I said it could be one of two teams, I was correct and I was correct on the year. I knew one would be there and later in the thread I said it would be the Rams and not the Raiders. So again, you are off base. Just like you were off base when you said the Seahawks would go undefeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it took you many hours to try and come up with something to try and get around that one.
> 
> I have never denied you were correct on the year,I have always given you credit for that and admitted back then when the relocation deadline came,that I was off by a year saying things like -It might not be till another year,its possible i might be off by one year but thats okay,I have waited 20 years for this,i can wait one more year. so thats all irrelevent
> 
> just as I predicted,evade mode bringing up my seahawks prediction.lol
> 
> apples and oranges there since THAT was back in the day and age when I was a brainwashed sheep like so many other dorks in this section are STILL,not getting it back then that these NFL games are as rigged and phony as pro wresting, and not knowing at that time how Carrol takes payoffs to throw games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is as far as I got in your post, it started to repeat crap over and over and I don't have time for the silliness.
> 
> So in summary I claimed the Rams or the Raiders would be in LA in 2016 and I was correct. Also, it is okay for you to change your mind but not others. Got it.
Click to expand...


okay in short since you are too brain dead to understand anything as most everyone in this section. Here it is dummies style for even you to understand in four  short points with the last two   being questions in my next post after this one..

1.the seahawks thing is an evasive tactic as you always use.

 PLUS more importantly, its a poor example because I was a brainwashed sheep back then same as you are still because I did not know back then  carrol was on the take and a fraud same as tom brady,that he takes payoffs to throw games,I had no idea back then the NFL is as corrupt as our government so very poor analogy and senseless ramble.

2. You made it perfectly clear back then in MANY of your posts you made that the second team would be the RAIDERS.you said MANY times same as I did,the NFL wants TWO  teams and said as I just proved, you believed it to be the Raiders along with the Rams as the second team. which was comical because only a moron would have considered that as i said many times back then only an idiot would think it would be the raiders as the other team for the reasons I stated MANY times on my thread.

dont fucking deny that,you know it,i know it that you said that your prediction for the seocnd team was the RAIDERS all there in black and white.,here is a post where you are CLEARLY making your prediction to be the RAMS "AND" Raiders. post# 858 in black and white,oh I am seeing things,you did not post that right?

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.

I spelled it out for you and fellow moron lover wrongwinger MANY times it would be the Rams and the CHARGERS  as the second team always saying that the Rams were a 100 percent done deal for LA for sure by 2016 once I knew I goofed by one year and the chargers were 50/50 to join them that year.

the rams i was ALWAYS  was sure would be there by 2016 once i saw i was off by one year,always a saying THEY were a done deal for 2016 and saying the chargers had a 50/50 chance of joining them that year.
unlike YOU,i never ONCE said the raiders had any chance.comedy gold.

you wont own up to it that you said the raiders would be the second team if another team joined the rams which is pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I lied that you said the Raiders would be back in LA again huh? oh REALLY?
> 
> Whats this then?
> 
> I  see in post# 637 here you indeed are predicting the Raiders or the Rams will be in LA  in 2016.
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the exact quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.
> 
> 911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I said it would be the Rams OR the Raiders and it would be in 2016. So I guess I was correct. You notice I didn't say the Raiders would definitely move to LA, I said it could be one of two teams, I was correct and I was correct on the year. I knew one would be there and later in the thread I said it would be the Rams and not the Raiders. So again, you are off base. Just like you were off base when you said the Seahawks would go undefeated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see it took you many hours to try and come up with something to try and get around that one.
> 
> I have never denied you were correct on the year,I have always given you credit for that and admitted back then when the relocation deadline came,that I was off by a year saying things like -It might not be till another year,its possible i might be off by one year but thats okay,I have waited 20 years for this,i can wait one more year. so thats all irrelevent
> 
> just as I predicted,evade mode bringing up my seahawks prediction.lol
> 
> apples and oranges there since THAT was back in the day and age when I was a brainwashed sheep like so many other dorks in this section are STILL,not getting it back then that these NFL games are as rigged and phony as pro wresting, and not knowing at that time how Carrol takes payoffs to throw games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is as far as I got in your post, it started to repeat crap over and over and I don't have time for the silliness.
> 
> So in summary I claimed the Rams or the Raiders would be in LA in 2016 and I was correct. Also, it is okay for you to change your mind but not others. Got it.
Click to expand...



oh and if that last post was too long for you,here is one you cant dodge.

I just got done posting where your prediction for the second team in the future would be the Raiders-you cant get around that one.

I said on my thread back then that ONLY A MORON would think the raiders would ever come back for the many reasons I listed back then yet you STILL thought it possible for THEM  to be the second team to join them. comedy gold.


more importantly,why do you cowardly ignore the question I have posed you the last year-how is is possible that rightwinger somehow ones me when you two cant even agree on what city they play in and he still lives in denial  they are not in st louis? you wont answer that one cause you know you are talking shit since i prove you wrong and what a moron he is.


oh and i see you also wont ADMIT you took that other moron KISSMY troll seriously who said back then the Rams would NOT  be in LA for SEVERAL years because they cant play in an OLD stadium with no luxary boxes  never mind the fact he proved he was smoking crack the fact that the vikings were playing in an old stadium with no luxary boxes back then as well same as the rams are now which he said would not happen for SEVERAL years.

you wont answer THAT question either because you know it proves what a moron HE is and you were as well to take anything he said seriously back then as well ignoring how HE lies all the time.

ONE MORE THING,you actually were a moron and took carson as a serious site that the chargers and raiders might be there once carson came into play too stupid  to understand and igmored my many posts that carson was a HOAX cause it was on a contaminated landump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh one more thing,BEFORE you can lie again and say you were not the moron you were to think that carson had a chance and you actually took it serious at one time thinking the raiders and chargers MIGHT go there. remember this? Looks like someone thinking carson had a chance to me.

Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

 had you watched what i posted many times back then  that carson was a hoax and would never happen cause it was on a contaminated landump,you would not feel so stupid now for ignoring my many posts back then when I said carson was a hoax,a fantasy..

you clearly made the mistake of hanging out and spending way to much time  with the biggest moron in the world WRONGwinger.the troll who said the raiders would be in LA in 2016. as well as saying the rams still play in st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a short three minute videos that really makes you believe this Vegas deal is falling apart and not going to fly.


these guys nailed it below.I could not have said it any better myself.

Steve Collins2 days ago
This deal looks worse everyday. Now their wanting to shuttle people in from 3 miles away. What ever happen to the belief of the game day experience. If this deal goes through people driving from out of town will lose interest fast. To travel from LA to a game will be a disaster. It will take at least 2 hours to get from game back to your car and then onto the 15. The 15 is a true nightmare on sundays. Once you hit the state line into California traffic will be at a stand still all the way to la. Roads are worn out now. What am I missing here ? Coliseum site has it all. Freeways, Parking, easy in easy out and the Bart Station. Larger TV market and so on.

I think Mr Davis does drugs! Theory usually is if the ride isn't smooth from the beginning it won't end well!

big88ful2 days ago
When this blows up in his face and he has to sell the team at a low ball price I am going to laugh! If they go!

Joseph Jones2 days ago
why is he so damn dumb to continue to push ahead with this deal? he's going to lose the team before the stadium is built. give it up Davis you can't win in Vegas. Aldeson isn't involved or land would be purchased already

genYprogressive831 day ago
The Vegas stadium looked like a boondoggle from the start.

probably good idea so people can sober up before they get to their car walkin 3 miles

Jason Neal II im sure theyll be drinking and gambling that whole 3 miles

Had Davis picked a plot of land in LV that could hold the stadium and 8K parking spaces, I think it would have been a success to some degree. But he's trying to go cheap, nickel & dime at every turn, passing the buck to everybody else. Why, u ask? Because he's living beyond his means! Did anyone see the the terms proposal the Raiders submitted to UNLV? Absolute disaster. UNLV would be complete fools to accept any of it.

This whole thing is a complete disaster!


FURTHER proof WHY this is the worst stadium deal in sports HISTORY. you wont find one economist who will come out and say this is a good deal for the NFL/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very very interesting stuff


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great post from a raider fan named sean  sanders.

Wait,wasn't building in Las Vegas supposed to be so much easier than them playing for a couple years at cal,stanford,or santa clara while they built on the OC site? such B.S

Mr. Sanders you ate correct. Unfortunately, some weren't granted a brain under their bowl cut.

this poster above,^ not my post,nailed it.

Confusing ad leads to hundreds showing up for jobs that do not exist with new Raiders stadium in Las Vegas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

time for mark davis to check in to cash another loan.



Commissioner suggests Raiders pay for road improvements


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that is why the chargers and now rams left.

When faced with absolute logic, the NFL finds itself doing the exact opposite. But like I've always said, when something is done that defies logic, look for the money trail, and all your questions will be answered. This case is no different. Sad, but true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

does a dog shit?

yep same as people should have never called the rams anything other than LOS ANGELES Rams other than when they were in cleveland,same holds true for the OAKLAND Raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the best article ever on it.well said.

Raider Revolution: How Oakland Could Use the 5th Amendment to Keep the Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

time to get awau from how things are bad for oakland fans for a while.sure wish i could have been there.The Rams and the beach and hollywood is how it should have ALWAYS been.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting indeed. this reported from a sportswriter.






I think Vegas is starting to see the truth about Mark Davis how he does business with people that he engages with and likes to double cross them.That being the case,I see them coming to their senses and not wanting to have anything to do with mark davis as everybody else doesnt.

I bet this had something to do with the Rebels not wanting to play in "the Raiders" stadium.

yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the OAKLAND Radiers arfe the biggest liars in the world just like this oakland sportscaster said so well. Loyalty and family? what a fucking joke.Davis is evil as Georgia Frontiere who moved the rams away from LA.he will meet his place in hell with her.

KTVU regonizes how much Mark Davis is out of touch with the meanings of "LOYALTY and FAMILY."

Meanwhile him, and Derek Carr is evaluating who is or isn't a "True Fan."

Mark Davis actually had the audacity to make pins and give them out to the Oakland fans that said LOYALTY and FAMILY on them. I say FUCK YOU MARK DAVIS.Burn in hell. davis and derek carr are clueless to what those words mean obviously,they need to go back to grade school.

I hope the oakland fans take them to the games and throw them on the field,I am sure they will matter of fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We hear all this talk about the Raiders but we never hear anything about the CHARGERS move so this is refreshing to hear.Man what a hypocrite.He agrees that it is a terrible idea for the Raiders to move to Vegas but he somehow thinks the Chargers being in LA is okay? 



Speaking of teams moving, is it crazy the Raiders are moving to Vegas?

I feel like that’s one of the worst moves ever. You’re setting players up for failure.

Why because there are so many distractions?

Yeah, Vegas is the place that never sleeps.

Anyone want to guess how poorly Melvin Ingram will perform in his first NFL game in Las Vegas?

Has it always come easy?

Los Angeles Chargers’ Melvin Ingram Has Some Bad Opinions


----------



## LA RAM FAN

maybe NOW since it is football season,this thread will draw more replies other than trolls like wrongwinger.


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis Rams are a joke


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the government paid shill^ back to whine like the crybaby he is on the rams never coming back to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It looks like there is an excellent chance oakland may not even have to file their lawsuit against mark davis and the NFL.

NFL not saying whether tax bill could jeopardize Las Vegas stadium
of course they are not saying,they want to keep a lid on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

not happening.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the thread title speaks for itself,i cant understand WHY the sheep in america support the NFL still.


----------

